# lmule stürzt dauernd ab

## mrsteven

Immer wenn ich lmule starte und eine Verbindung zum Server habe, beendet es sich. Mal nach 3 sek. manchmal aber auch erst nach 10Min. Woran liegt das? Das einzige, was als Fehlermeldung angezeigt wird, ist ein sehr nichtssagendes "Abgebrochen".

----------

## rincewind

Hi !

Ich hab die letzten beiden Tage das gleiche problem, eine lösung hab ich auch nicht, aber ich hab heute morgen xmule installiert und der läuft seit dem.

----------

## mrsteven

Wie ist xmule eigentlich so? Ist das benutzbar? Kann ich meine lmule-Part-Dateien (die aus dem Temp-Ordner) weiterverwenden? Hab' vorher mal mldonkey ausprobiert, ist aber nicht so mein Fall (unübersichtliche Oberfläche, fehlerhafter disconnect).

----------

## Pietschy

lmule hat sich umbenannt und heist jetzt xmule

Ronny

----------

## mrsteven

 :Embarassed:  Ach so... Welcher Emule-Version entspricht die derzeitige xmule-Version?

----------

## Pietschy

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  Ach so... Welcher Emule-Version entspricht die derzeitige xmule-Version?

 

Tja keine Ahnung, ich habe diesem Clienten schon etwas länger abgedankt, da hieser noch lmule. Ich glaube man passt nicht mehr nur einefach die Original Sourcen an sondern entwickelt selber weiter.

Ronny

----------

## mrsteven

Leider ist es mit xMule auch nicht besser geworden.  :Sad:  Was gibt's sonst noch für Alternativen?

----------

## beejay

Also die xMule-Versionen 1.5.* die im Portage-Tree vorhanden sind, sind laut der xMule Projektübersicht unstable-Versionen. Die Stabilen Versionen sind die mit der Versionsbezeichnung 1.4.*

Die 1.5er machten bei mir die selben Probleme - 1.4.* geht einwandfrei

----------

## mrsteven

Und wie emerged man eine alte Version?

----------

## beejay

Von den 1.4er Versionen gibts keine ebuilds (zumindest nicht, als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe  :Wink:  )

Nimm Dir ein 1.5er ebuild und änder es ab - sollte keine all zu grosse Sache sein.

Oder einfach: geh auf www.xmule.org, lad Dir die Version runter, deinstalliere die 1.5er und installiere einfach die heruntergeladene 1.4er (also ohne Portage)

----------

## mrsteven

Na gut, nehm ich halt die. Ist eigentlich bald mal ne funktionierende neue Version in Sicht?

----------

## beejay

Die haben ein etwas seltsames Versionierungssystem : In den 1.5er wird rumgebastelt und was funktioniert lässt man "rückwirkend" in die 1.4er einfliessen.

----------

## mrsteven

Warum gibt es eigentlich nur ein ebuild für die nicht funktionierende unstable-Version?

----------

## beejay

Ich nehme an, eben wegen diesem seltsamen Prinzip der Versionsnummern und weil manche keinerlei Probleme mit den 1.5er Versionen hatten. Ich nehme an, dass die Versionen überstürzt in den stable gefallen sind, weil sich lmule nicht umbenannt hat, sondern geforked wurde weil es einen Clinch zwischen den devs gab - das kennt man ja  :Wink: 

----------

## piquadrat

Anscheinend planen die bei xMule einen kompletten rewrite, es soll dann gleich aussehen wie eMule, aber unter der Oberfläche sauberer sein. z.B. will man den Netzwerkteil und den GUI-Teil komplett trennen, so dass man xMule ohne X Server laufen lassen kann (z.B. per Webinterface). Das ganze soll aber noch ein Weilchen dauern...

----------

## zypher

Nur zur Info:

Ich hab auf meinem laptop (~x86) alle möglichen custom-ebuilds, z.B. den ganzen gtk2-Kram von gnome-current (von breakmygentoo.net) usw, wxGTK 2.4.1 und xmule 1.5.4.

Abgestürzt ist es hier noch nicht.

Ich glaub aber, dass wxGTK und Anwendungen, die darauf aufbauen sehr empfindlich auf CFLAGS reagieren.

Zumindest mein ich mich an so was erinnern zu können als ich noch -O3 benutzte.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich hab jetzt die alte Version installiert und keine Probleme mehr. Danke!

----------

## Scandium

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Warum gibt es eigentlich nur ein ebuild für die nicht funktionierende unstable-Version?

 

Weil der initial commit von xmule (xmule-1.5.0.ebuild) sofort als x86 (also stable) markiert war - frag mich bitte nicht, wie malverian auf die Idee kam, das zu tun, aber das dumme ist, sobald mal eine Version stable war, kann man nicht alle auf ~ oder in die package.mask setzen, weil sonst die user mit stable profile Probleme bekommen (könnten).

Sobald das xmule Project eine neue stable version released (also 1.4.x) werde ich diese committen und möglichst schnell nach stable schieben und alle 1.5.* versionen aus dem tree entfernen (oder dauerhaft masken, muss ich mir noch überlegen  :Wink:  )

Siehe hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21838

(insbesondere meinen comment Nr. 16)

Wenn ihr auf dem Laufenden bleiben wollt, added euch dort in die CC liste, ich werde im Laufe der Zeit weitere Infos/Vorgehensweisen als comment posten.

Sorry, dass es nur xmule-1.5.x im tree gibt (und der initial commit sofort stable war)...war halt eine dumme Idee von malverian aber es sind schon schlimmere Sachen gemacht worden also keinen Stress  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

@Scandium: Ich finde es gut, dass sich sofort ein Entwickler darum kümmert und das solche Dinge ernst genommen werden. Weiter so!   :Cool: 

----------

## Egal

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Die haben ein etwas seltsames Versionierungssystem : In den 1.5er wird rumgebastelt und was funktioniert lässt man "rückwirkend" in die 1.4er einfliessen.

 

Was ist daran so seltsam ? Wenn die zweite Nummer ungerade ist, ist es eine unstable-Version.

Ist doch beim Kernel genauso: 2.4.xx ist stable und 2.5.xx unstable.

cu Egal

----------

## beejay

ungewöhnlich ist das rückwirkende einfliessen lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## Scandium

Ich hatte gerade ein bisschen Zeit mich um xmule zu kümmern...

Von jetzt an werden nur noch die stable releases committed und ich habe net-p2p/xmule im tree aufgeräumt.

Wenn es irgendwelche Probleme gibt bitte auf https://bugs.gentoo.org melden, danke.

----------

## horgh

ohwheee das is super!

hab mich grad ne stunde damit abgeplagt xmule 1.4.1a per hand zu installieren aber nach diesem

```

#./configure && make

```

hat er zwar gerödelt aber ich weiss nicht wohin er da was installiert hat...es ist einfach kein xmule bei rausgekommen

ich versuch jetzt mal ein #emerge xmule ! hoffe, ich krieg den Mulie endlich zum laufen!   :Razz: 

----------

## zypher

"./configure && make" ?

Wenn Du auch ein "make install" gemacht hast, ists wohl in /usr/local.

Schmeiss es wieder raus und emerge xmule...

----------

## Ragin

Ich finde es schade, dass der xmule-1.5.4 aus dem Portage raus ist.

Bei mir lief das Teil absolut problemlos (bis auf die ca. 10 Minuten rumprobiererei bis ich mal mit nem Server und HighID verbunden war.

Zumindest als ~x86 hätte der drin bleiben können  :Smile: 

----------

## Scandium

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Zumindest als ~x86 hätte der drin bleiben können 

 

Der Grund warum die 1.5.x Reihe nicht in ~ geblieben ist ist, dass es unstable releases der devs sind (obwohl die meisten davon anscheinend einwandfrei funktionieren  :Wink:  ), xmule einen recht schnellen unstable --> stable cycle hat und das ebuild nicht übermäßig kompliziert ist, d.h. dass es vermutlich auch für zukünftige versionen genügen wird, wenn du das alte ebuild in xmule-1.5.x.ebuild umbennenst, einen digest erstellst und es dann mergest, somit ist vermutlich kein user auf einen developer angewiesen um sich eine unstable version von xmule zu installieren.

Mal sehen wie es nach dem 1.6.0 release weiter geht bzw. ob es Sinn macht die zukünftigen unstable releases zu adden.

PS: ~ ist nicht dafür gedacht um unstable releases der Projekte zu testen, deswegen werden die unstable releases (falls sie wieder geadded werden) in der package.mask landen und nicht in ~

----------

